# Betta Fish Digital and Clay Art



## TheBettaGal (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is some of my art both digitally done and done in polymer clay. I love trying out new mediums to do betta related art. I am open for commissions if anyone is interested, please PM me. These are just a few examples of my work, please visit my tumblr page to see more. Mechy's Workshop I am entirely willing to do trades for plants, decorations and supplies.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

You have amazing talent!


----------



## betterbettas6646 (Feb 15, 2017)

Those are so cool! I'd definitely want one in the future once my betta fish Rex decides what color he wants to be *sighs*


----------



## TheBettaGal (Feb 22, 2017)

betterbettas6646 said:


> Those are so cool! I'd definitely want one in the future once my betta fish Rex decides what color he wants to be *sighs*


Aww, heheh. I know how that goes! Well, I just started a sale going on right now. I am doing 15 fish charm, commissions for $20 + $3 shipping within the US. Thank you!


----------

